# Bindings for Never Summer Cobra + Adidas Blauvelt



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Diode is way too stiff for the Cobra IMO. I like a mid-flex binding on that board. Something along the likes of Flux TT, Cartel, or Union Force. Flux TTs are on my NS Cobra.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I rode union contact pros, factory and switchback bindings all worked great on it. I would bet my genesis would have also if I had not sold them.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you want to stick to Burton, you'd be much better off with the Cartel or Vitas. It's not even a remotely stiff board.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

i honestly dont understand how people are saying the cobra is not a stiff board... My blacklist isnt a stiff board people.. i rode the cobra up at jackson a week ago and its pretty damn stiff..


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

IceShredEC said:


> i honestly dont understand how people are saying the cobra is not a stiff board... My blacklist isnt a stiff board people.. i rode the cobra up at jackson a week ago and its pretty damn stiff..


Thats strange, im riding a Cobra X 163 and it's very flexible for an all mountain board. Most flexible board I have ridden, but I don't ride park boards.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

IceShredEC said:


> i honestly dont understand how people are saying the cobra is not a stiff board... My blacklist isnt a stiff board people.. i rode the cobra up at jackson a week ago and its pretty damn stiff..


You have no idea what you are talking about. Go ride a raptor/premiere/heritage/summit/chairman. Those are NS's stiffer decks.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about. Go ride a raptor/premiere/heritage/summit/chairman. Those are NS's stiffer decks.


maybe i havent broken the board in.. rode it one day. it was stiff, but then again i ride park boards


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Different strokes for different folks, but a binding like the Diodes on a board like a Cobra would be a nightmare for me. IMO, the worst possible combination is a binding that is way too stiff for the board. You'd be wiggling your toes and that board would be all over the place. :laugh:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

IceShredEC said:


> maybe i havent broken the board in.. rode it one day. it was stiff, but then again i ride park boards


Yeah the Cobra is more mid flex than anything. I honestly thought it was going to be stiffer and was surprised how flexible it was, and I don't ride stiff boards.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

the feel of the stiffness is based on how heavy you relative to everyone else.

A skinny person is going to think a stiff board is hard to flex.

The opposite is also true.

i don't know why i am explaining this?!?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

24WERD said:


> the feel of the stiffness is based on how heavy you relative to everyone else.
> 
> A skinny person is going to think a stiff board is hard to flex.
> 
> ...


This is true, but stiffness is also relative to other boards. NS rates it as a 5.5, so I'm not sure how people get surprised that the Cobra isn't stiff. It's not meant to be and the 5.5/10 on the flex scale clearly indicates that.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

this is wild.. i thought at least someone would agree with me.. i def need to just ride it more.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Isn't the Cobra rate 0.5 points stiffer than the SL and the SL is a middle of the road flex? I have an SL and I do not find it stiff at all, I used to have a 2013 TRS before that and the SL is more forgiving and a softer ride.


----------



## eduluke (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey guys! Thanks for all inputs... and to prevent me from spending a large cash on the Diode. :thumbsup:

I'm 6-4 and weights 86 kgs, shoes is 11... if that's matter.

To make things easier... this is a trusted e-bay seller who ships to my country.

This is currently what he have in stock:

bindings from snowandwake | eBay

Let me know your thoughts!

By the way... I just changed the adidas boot for a Flow Hylite 2013.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

The Factories, Forces, Cartels, and Malavitas would all match great on the Cobra. Don't know anything about the Ride bindings personally. From that list I say get something not everyone else will have, and go with the Asymbol Factories. FWIW I have purchased bindings from that seller in the past, and he's a good seller.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ride Maestro or Rodeo, Union Contact Pro or Force, Burton Genesis or Cartel...


----------

